# Can SIBO cause Weight Gain?



## SiboKate (Oct 11, 2013)

I was recently diagnosed with SIBO. Following protocol. Weight will not budge. There is generally an association with SIBO and weight loss. What about weight gain and why?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tracked your calories on any of the on-line free diet tracking sites and see if your weight is out of line with your intake/outflow?

If you are gaining weight while consuming a diet that should lead to weight loss that is usually more of a thyroid issue than an SIBO issue. Usually if SIBO is very severe (often more severe than what you generally see in IBSers) then you do see weight loss as the bacteria get the calories before you do.

Now some normal colon bacteria may be associated with increasing weight by small amounts (as they can release a few calories in the colon so some studies show a tendancy to gain weight on a diet that should cause weight gain/maintain weight is higher in some people with some particular flora in there) but I think the majority of that happens in the colon even with SIBO as you have hundreds if not thousands of times more bacteria in the colon even with SIBO.


----------



## SiboKate (Oct 11, 2013)

Eating fine. Going beyond the recommended SIBO protocol and keeping it green and protein. Should be loosing weight, but I am not. I pulled out nuts and keep good fats a little on the lower side.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have the calorie count (you can gain or lose weight on any diet if you eat more than you need, even if it is all "diet" food) done and really you are eatin 1200 calories to 1500 calories a day and are gaining weight consistently with that amount of calories then have your thyroid checked out.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes and I did and do every time my SIBO flares up. When I get it under control again, the weight will come off. I am VERY HUNGRY when my SIBO is flaring up. I feel like I can never put enough in my stomach, even though as soon as I start eating I get stomach pain and bloating. I have been battling it for 3 years. I am doing fairly well now after making dietary changes, but every now and then I have to go on the antibiotics for 10 days to 2 weeks. I did not have diarrhea with my SIBO as many do. I had alot of BM's but they were mixed between soft and very hard and floating (test revealed fecal fat so I was not digesting fat due to the sibo).... When I get constipated, that is when it flares up. I have IBS too but the symptoms of SIBO, for me, are very very different. I can gain up to 8lbs when its bad.

MaryAnn


----------



## Sandiegojan (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi! I was recently diagnosed with SIBO and I am doing Dr.Pimentel's protocol with Neomycin. I am on SCD with it, and will stay on it after my treatment. I have lost a few pounds since starting everything a week ago and feel much better already! I also have Hashimoto's.

What treatment are you using?

Is there no SIBO category on this forum? I just joined here today! Lots of info to sort through!


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there is no specific category on SIBO on this forum. There is a yahoo group that is specifically for SIBO discussion but I don't think I am allowed to post it - so maybe search online for it. I have been battling SIBO for 3 years off/on so if you have questions or suggestions to help I know there are quite a few people on here, including myself, that have been diagnosed with it.

MaryAnn


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi MaryAnn,

Yes, i have gained about 30 pounds since struggling with SIBO for the last five years. My weight started piling on when i got it and has only gone down once after doing Vivvonex for the first time i dropped two dress sizes and it lasted about six months until the SIBO came back.

I think it has to do with the whole area being inflammed and the inflammation leading to weight gain. Not digesting food and having it sit there in the gut. Also, i think having this a few years messes up the endocrine system and i recently discovered this year that my leptin was going up and up and nothing seems to help in bringing it down.


----------



## Misty9 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I'm new here.

I was just diagnosed with SIBO. First they were telling me I had acid reflux and heartburn but after pushing for tests that was ruled out. Later I was told I had IBS but the medications made all my symptoms about 10x worse. I had to take Linzess 30 minutes prior to eating and after 2 bites I'd feel nauseous, dizzy, bloated and have really sharp pains in my abdomen before having to run to the bathroom. Linzess did this during every meal throughout the day to the point where I couldn't leave the house. It gave me severe diarrhea. I did some research online and showed it to my doctor about SIBO and the testing and treatment for it so she agreed to send me for a test. It came back positive.

Over the last few years I've been struggling with my weight and eating but didn't have insurance to see any specialists. I gained 30lbs during the time on was on Linzess despite not being able to eat. I am about 70lbs over weight now. I have since stopped the linzess and my weight won't budge. I don't have an appetite 95% of the time and have to force myself to eat. I have an organic raw vegan protein shake for breakfast with flaxseed, supergreens, maca and green coffee added in which is around 150 calories. And then I force myself to eat something small and healthy (usually a kale salad) closer to dinner. I drink a lot of purified water and occasionally have a frozen yogurt. I walk everywhere and right now was asked to avoid the gym till my physical therapy is completed. I have really bad lower back pain the last 4-5 months and they're trying to figure out the cause.

I've also been diagnosed with PCOS and receiving treatment for it. The meds they put me on is supposed to block the hormones I'm creating too much of. I was going to the gym daily and working out for an hour to 2 hours and never saw any results. I've always eaten very well and never overeat. I was very underweight until about 3-4 years ago and never understood why I gained weight and why I can't drop it despite eating healthy and being very active. I am also vegetarian and have been on a gluten-free diet as I was having stomach issues and the worst rashes covering my entire arms. The rash disappeared after going gluten-free. I had about 3 tests done telling me I don't have a gluten sensitivity or celiac recently but I still will remain on the diet. I'm trying some supplements that have shown great results in studies done in Italy and hoping it helps.

Sorry this is a bit long.


----------

